
Pure-Ruby solution for a highly scalable Redis-backed social activity feeds - kigster
http://kig.re/2017/02/19/feeding-frenzy-with-simple-feed-activity-feed-ruby-gem.html
======
kigster
Github URL is here: [https://github.com/kigster/simple-
feed](https://github.com/kigster/simple-feed) and the ruby gem is here:
[https://rubygems.org/gems/simple-feed](https://rubygems.org/gems/simple-feed)

